# Best Bow? Oneida Osprey?



## NechesBobcat (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm thinking about a new bow and wondering what the best bow for the money is. I'll pay more if it's worth it. Anyone have any experience with the Oneida Osprey or Forge Mako or the new Blue Fin or the Alpine Mako or PSE Wave? Would love to find a nice used Oneida Osprey so I don't have to fork out so much money.


----------



## woozy (Dec 17, 2009)

Get the osprey ! 
You will only save about $100 getting a used one if you can find one
They hold there value more than any other bow out there


----------



## NechesBobcat (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks, I think that's what I'm going to end up doing.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Best bow for the money would not be an Oneida. Sure it's a nice bow, it's a great bow, but do you need a $600 bow to shoot fish when a PSE Wave or $200 Discovery II will do the same thing. Pound for Pound the Wave and Disco hit harder than any bowfishing bow on the market


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I have the Browning Barracuda and love it. Have been shooting it for 5 years now.


----------



## Airboatcapt2 (Jun 23, 2010)

Oneida is my favorite. I have tried several brands and always go back to my Oneida.


----------

